
Respiratory virus pathogens on frequently touched surfaces at airports - nabla9
https://bmcinfectdis.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12879-018-3150-5
======
nabla9
TL;DR: Hand-carried luggage trays at the security check area are incredibly
unhygienic.

Almost everyone touches them with their bare hands when going trough security
check.

Children toys in airport playground, buttons of the payment terminal at the
pharmacy or divider glass at a passport control point are no match.

